# So whats the number on your Moebius Captain action?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I just got two Captain Actions in from Steve at Cultvman and numbers are 393 and 376.So whats number of yours?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...I got 004, 007, and 008. Are higher or lower numbers more collectible? I'm guessing Frank kept #001 and #1000 (at least I would)...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

BrianM said:


> ...I got 004, 007, and 008. Are higher or lower numbers more collectible? I'm guessing Frank kept #001 and #1000 (at least I would)...


Cool numbers and yes the lower the number the better but just a thought wonder if Frank skipped number 13 since its a bad luck number?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have #1000 and a yet to be determined number coming as we speak.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Just went out to the mailbox, and there he was! Kit number 292. Dang, I knew I should've ordered two! I don't want to open it, but I have to! Oh, well, I've always said that I buy to build......

Wayne


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

#0026, and its open.

RK


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

#1001 & #1007. Don't know why they weren't sequential.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I got two more coming in the mail so will post what those numbers are on them also.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Zorro said:


> #1001 & #1007. Don't know why they weren't sequential.


??? :freak: Out of 1000? That shoots the collectible value of kit #1000, now, doesn't it...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

kit-junkie said:


> ??? :freak: Out of 1000? That shoots the collectible value of kit #1000, now, doesn't it...


 
:devil: Just joking. My numbers are 0339 and 0344.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Why, I oughtta'...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Number 0065...the box is open...and the building has begun...:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ill start building mine right after the other two come in and along with the Big KAHUNA thats getting his paint removed


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Still waiting for mine to arrive...will post once I see him.

MMM


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

#1000 of 1000 is here!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...that's all she wrote, folks...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

huh? wutcha talkin' 'bout?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

# 1000 sold...sweet!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got another one in and its number 18 and got one more coming so see if thats lower or higher


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just got another in the mail today and its number #321


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I think mine was 241, but since I tossed the wrapping in the trash, I can't say for sure.

It's not that important, anyhow.

Or is it????


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey! I just opened mine, and there was a GOLDEN TICKET in it!!! Does this mean I get to tour the Moebius factory!?!? Or is it really just an office, since the mfg is done in China?

Wayne


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry, it's just an office with some cartons of old airplane kits in it...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Hey! I just opened mine, and there was a GOLDEN TICKET in it!!! Does this mean I get to tour the Moebius factory!?!?


YES!! YES IT DOES!! Just pack enough for three days and wait on your front porch for the WonkaMobile and a funny chap named Willy. :thumbsup: :freak: Golden ticket, he says...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

kit-junkie said:


> YES!! YES IT DOES!! Just pack enough for three days and wait on your front porch for the WonkaMobile and a funny chap named Willy. :thumbsup: :freak: Golden ticket, he says...


LOL


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I got 4 of 'em all together. 0207, 0208, 0209 & 0210


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Are we all having fun with our CA building,boils and ghouls? 'Cuz I know I am!:woohoo:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I've got #340. Can't wait to see some builds on this guy!

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Got all the sub-assemblies done...starting the putty work today...has anybody else had a problem with tube glue not adhering well on some of his parts?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just got in another two Captain actions and numbers are 323 and 324.So opened up to build 396 since thats the highest number out of all 6 of them


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Got all the sub-assemblies done...starting the putty work today...has anybody else had a problem with tube glue not adhering well on some of his parts?


Interesting. The only one I've built so far was one of the test shots; I discovered that the test shot at least was not styrene, so I had to use super glue. I was under the impression, though, that the production run kits would be styrene. I got one of the bagged kits lying around, so I'll have to see if styrene cement works on it.

Cappy D


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

I bought mine Thursday night at a party for the new comicbook in Manhattan. Where is the number on the kit? Is anyone else planning on entering the customizing contest?

Deane


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Cappy D said:


> Interesting. The only one I've built so far was one of the test shots; I discovered that the test shot at least was not styrene, so I had to use super glue. I was under the impression, though, that the production run kits would be styrene. I got one of the bagged kits lying around, so I'll have to see if styrene cement works on it.
> 
> Cappy D


I've been meaning to post this. Due to an error at the factory, these are not styrene, you do need superglue or something with more heat than styrene cement to bond it. The factory has apologized up and down, but it doesn't help you guys. Sorry about this, we're keeping a much closer eye on this.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Deane said:


> I bought mine Thursday night at a party for the new comicbook in Manhattan. Where is the number on the kit? Is anyone else planning on entering the customizing contest?
> 
> Deane


Most likely the one you got at the NYCC party is a promo copy the guys at Captain Action Enterprises had. They received a few cases with no numbers for their promotional activities.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Neither boxed nor bagged were styrene?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*#345*

I know because I kept the sticker - it peels off the shrink wrap, y'know. I plan to stick it on the back of the base when I've got him done. Then nobody can accuse me of having purchased a recast. Thanks for the heads-up about the plastic, O Mighty Moebius. I used tube glue on a couple spots and it seemed to work okay, Tenax 7-R for the major assemblies with no problems. There's a little WIP shot at the bottom.

Mark McGeez, what _am_ up to?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG...McGee and I are under the influence of the Vulcan mind-meld! :freak:


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Most likely the one you got at the NYCC party is a promo copy the guys at Captain Action Enterprises had. They received a few cases with no numbers for their promotional activities.


Ah ha. Thanks- for what it's worth, I'm digging the new model but am definitely kustomizing it.

Deane


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

deadmanincfan said:


> OMG...McGee and I are under the influence of the Vulcan mind-meld! :freak:


Well _that's _pretty unsettling.

Mark McSpock


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't know Mark, what am you up to?  

RK


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The deadline for _Amazing Figure Modeler_ 's Captain Action Conversion kit is coming up. Anybody actually get theirs done, or are you like me: curled up under your workbench in the fetal position hoping Terry grants an extension?

Mark McGee, there's a lot of creepy-crawlies under here...


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

I did all the body work and started to sculpt the face. It's my first time sculpting something non-automotive and I'm less confident about it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Same here, Deane - plus, I'm shooting for a likeness. I saw Terry at the IPMS Region 4 show earlier this year, and he suggested that if there hadn't been enough entries completed by the end of July he might extend the deadline for the contest. So -

SLACKERS, UNITE!!!

Mark McG.


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

That would be nice!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...an extension would have been nice. Summer contests seem to have a lower turnout - naturally, folks are busy! I had to motivate myself and finished my entry over the weekend. The pix are in the mail for the contest.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure AFM changed the contest to a September ending. Thought I saw it in the new issue...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks, big M - a guarded "Woo-Hoo"!

Mark Mc_Guarded_, mind you - :woohoo:


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Does anyone have an exact date?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

224 & 751 (bought at different times)


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

AFM has changed the due date to 12/31/2008. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Thank you!


----------

